# Introducing the new SnuggleBox(TM)!



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

(Read in annoying cliched British accent.)

Has this ever happened to you? You sit down to work on your computer... and there's a blasted cat in the way!











You try to work, but whatever you do, the bloody feline is either...

Taking over your mouse...










Restricting your movement...










Rearranging all your stuffs...










Oozing sweetness everywhere...










or giving you typing lessons.











It's IMPOSSIBLE to get anything done!

So Bonco Industries is here to solve your problems. Introducing the new SnuggleBox(TM)! It's chic, it's effective, and it's brown. Cats simply cannot resist the allure of the SnuggleBox(TM)! Put one of these babies on your desk and kitty will make a beeline for it and never scatter (or crush) your pens and papers again!



Made out of the finest corrugated cardboard!


Available in 3 wonderful styles: UPS, USPS, and NEW Amazon!


Only $19.95 plus shipping and handling. *

* Prices may vary in Alaska and Hawaii. Effectiveness not guaranteed. Adorable puppycat not included.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL, aww the cuteness...:kittyturn


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You better apply for a patent on that wonderful invention! 
That is pretty cute. Your kitty is adorable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFL!! That's marvelous!!! And your 'Presentation' is Priceless!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Love it! Love how you made it into an advertisement! Made me seriously giggle LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

It made me seriously giggle too!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute! And so clever you are - a real entrepreneur! :worship I'll take 5!! I hope the cat is included in shipping!!

I bought a similar style of Snugglebox last summer.

View attachment 39578


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

are Harbor Freight Tools Snugglebags available yet?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How adorable!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

This would be perfect for Newton


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Hahaha this is epic!


----------

